# Query on email downloading



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

I've got an iPad3 and Win 8 on my PC running MS Outlook 2007.

Why is it that whilst I may get say 20 mails in my PC INBOX, only a few will show up on my iPad INBOX? (I don't use iCloud)

Sometimes I get only TWO (2) in the iPad INBOX yet there are EIGHT(8) in the PC's INBOX?

They are not associated with Junk Mail and I am (reasonably) sure that it is not attachments or size causing the issue - I think!

Seems I have set some sort of limits or restrictions somewhere maybe ........................?

Any ideas, suggestions etc. much appreciated!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If IMAP I have no ideas.

If POP I suspect that either your settings on the PC or the mail service's default is to delete mail from the server after download, but that deletion does not work perfectly and some messages are getting downloaded to both devices.


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks TN, advices much appreciated.

I have checked every setting I can think of but found nothing amiss!

What I did find on the iPad was that whereas I had "manual" against the time interval for the email to be checked, I changed that to "every 15 minutes" and that resulted in a huge download of stuff to my INBOX.

Can't follow the logic but seems to have fixed it...................

Cheers


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

